# Pre-Front Friday 3/28



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

9-80 schedule is looking good possibly this Friday. Pre-front action in the west galveston marsh while the winds switch? Incoming tide from noon to 6PM...


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Well I went to Greens Lake today and there are plenty of reds back there. With the low visibility due to cloud cover and fog, I didn't see the fish until I was right on top of them.
Plenty, maybe too much, bait back in this area. Wind picked up around 4 and I bailed.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Had the same thing about 2 weeks ago in Aransas- found a big school, but they were all silvered up and hard to see with no sun and chop.

Good you found bait too. What tidal phase did you end up fishing? You find them on that incoming?


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah, I fished the incoming. 

This wind is getting really old. I know when I'm on the flats in July I'll be praying for a breath of it, but right now, I'm over it.......


----------

